# Battleship - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9193[/img] *Title: Battleship
Starring: Taylor Kitsch, Liam Neeson, Alexander Skarsgard, Rihanna
Directed by: Peter Berg
Written by: John and Erich Hoeber
Studio: Universal Pictures
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 131 minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: August 28st, 2012* 
*Movie:* :3.5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :4stars: 
*HTS Overall Score:*92




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9191[/img]*Summary*
I need to get this off my chest first and foremost. Whoever cast Rihanna needs to be fired. I haven’t seen horrible, overacting like that in ages. Usually singers just mumble their way through their lines, but this was painful on a whole nother level. She actually acts WORSE than she sings (and I didn’t think that humanly possible). Ok, now that’s out of the way I can get on to the rest of the review.

Battleship, from all the trailers, looked to be dumb, stupid and a higher budgeted relative to the late night Sy-fy channel movies. Luckily for me I was surprised. Battleship may be big and dumb, but no bigger, and no dumber than any of the “Transformer” films which it strives to emulate. Explosions are enormous, Alien spacecraft amazingly cgi’d (and well done CGI at that) and a soundtrack that will give you structural damage. 

The film starts with Alex (Taylor Kitsch) and Commander Stone Hopper (Alexander Skarsgard) celebrating Alex’s birthday at a bar. Stone is the older and wiser brother giving his younger brother some sage wisdom, but Alex is having none of that. Ignoring every piece of advice his brother gives him, Alex goes off chasing the skirt of the movies stereotypical hot blonde. In order to impress said girl he ends up stealing a chicken burrito for her so he can go on a date with her. This girl, named Sam (Brooklyn Decker) ends up being not only a gorgeous girl but the daughter of Admiral Shane, the direct commander of Stone Hopper. Due to his brush with thievery Stone pretty much forces Alex into the Navy in order to put some discipline in him. Unfortunately that plan backfires. Alex gets the rank of Lieutenant, but is still that same delinquent that he was outside of the military, just with a uniform now.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9192[/img]Going out from Hawaii to participate in a Navy battle simulation Alex finds out from Stone that he is going to be booted out of the Navy when he returns, however An alien scout fleet happens to crash land in the waters near where the fleet is practicing their maneuvers covering the small islands with a gigantic force field and trapping 3 destroyers on the inside with the Alien ships while keeping the rest of the fleet on the outside with no way in. 

As shocking as it seems these Aliens are a hostile scouting party looking to pillage, destroy and otherwise cause irreparable harm to good ole earth. That leaves our ragtag band of misfits under the command of Alex Hopper who must rally himself and his troops to save the day against the alien invaders. The irony is not lost on me that an alien race that has traveled hundreds of light years from a planet just like ours can be taken out with a destroyer’s main cannons and can crash land on earth by nicking one of our satellites orbiting the planet. You think they’d actually make them a TAD tougher than that. Not only that we seem to have a hodgepodge of borrowed ideas here. The Aliens are allergic to sunlight, ala a “War of the Worlds” style of taking them out, as well as giant robotic machines that auto target hostile targets and take them out at the behest of their alien masters (a good bit “Transormerish”). I DID however enjoy the battle scenes where the ships radar is down and they have to use a grid of wave buoys to pinpoint the alien space craft and take them out. A LITERAL in movie game of battleship so to speak. Also I noticed that the mortars fired from the alien space ships looked exactly like the pegs in the battleship game itself, a fun little nod to its roots right there. 

While not a perfect movie by any means it’s a big, dumb, summer blockbuster and should be treated as such. No brains + Explosions worthy of Michael bay + some more explosions and a group of wise cracking heroes = a big grin over my face for 90% of the movie. If treated as how it’s meant to be taken you’re in for a good time. Come in expecting “Citizen Kane” and you’ll be disappointed 



*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for intense sequences of violence, action and destruction, and for language



*Video* :5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9190[/img] Universal Pictures has given us a FLAWLESS 2.35:1 1080p AVC transfer for “Battleship. I don’t given out 5 star scores for picture lightly either. I’ve only done it on two movies so far and this will be the third. Whether you love or hate “Battleship” you have to admit that it is one stunning image. Colors are bright and bold, whether it be the rich blue of the ocean or the rich green foliage of Hawaii, the colors are amazing. Contrast is right on target and blacks are DEEP and inky. I didn’t notice any black crush, even in the dark interior of an alien spacecraft. Detail is absolutely amazing. Close ups are by far one of the best I’ve seen in ages, you can see every pore, every hair, every freckle on the faces of every navy actor down to the pimples on Liam Neeson’s face. I looked for flaws in this picture and I don’t believe I could find a single one. Being that this is Universal I was worried about edge enhancement and banding but there was none to be found. By far one of the best transfers I’ve seen Universal, let alone any other studio, pull off in a long time. 









*Audio* :5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9189[/img] Not to be left out the audio engineers decided go toe to toe with the video engineers. “Battleship” is loud, aggressive and in your face, while at the same time being accurate and balanced. The vocals were clean and centered like they should be while the sound effects rock all the other speakers as hard as the AC/DC infused metal track did to your parents back in the 80s. Surrounds are used exquisitely with exploding shells blasting through from one speaker to the next, Alien spacecraft shifting positions in film actually feels like they’re shifting positions IN your living room. While it’s in your face, everything is perfectly balanced, Dynamic range is wide and long with a whispered command being heard clearly and a sonic explosion making your own ears feel like they are gonna pop. Now the LFE…Oh….sweet…mother..of…pearl. I have 2 THT 15 inch subwoofers and I’ve heard those puppies light up before, but this time I swear I did structural damage. LFE is intense and deep, without feeling bloated or overpowering. Bass rippled through the metal soundtrack and transfused itself into just about EVERYTHING, Gunshots, explosions, spacecraft lifting off you name it, it was there. This my friends easily rivals the Transformers 3 soundtrack that is so highly praised in the review community.



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9187[/img]*Extras:* :4stars:

• All Access with Director Peter Berg
• Second Screen Experience
• Alternate Ending Previsualization
• USS Missouri VIP Tour
• Preparing for Battle
• All Hands on Deck: The Cast 
• Engage in Battle
• Commander Pete
• The Visual Effects


*Overall:* :4.5stars:

“Battleship” didn’t do too hot at the box office being that it was almost a 200 million dollar movie, The marketing was horrible, the trailers made the film look like a low budget Sy-fy channel movie, and the only reputable actor in the lineup was Liam Neeson. It almost reminds me of the situation with “John Carter”, poor marketing mis represented a movie enough to keep it from succeeding. As much as I’d like to blame it all on marketing I can’t, the film isn’t exactly revolutionary, it’s been done before and almost seems like a clone of the transformers series in some aspects. HOWEVER, if you turn your brain off and go in expecting a big dumb action movie with AMAZING special effects, then I think you’ll have a good time. Mix that in with it's demo worthy audio and video and you have a mixture for a great popcorn night with the guys (or gals as it may be). I give it a solid thumbs up for being a cheesy blast from start to finish


*Recommendation: Watch It!​*


----------



## JBrax

Thanks for the review Mike and as usual spot on. I'll add that I found myself laughing pretty hard a few times as well. Spoiler alert in 3, 2, 1…the hidden security cam footage at the beginning was hilarious!


----------



## Mike Edwards

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*



JBrax said:


> Thanks for the review Mike and as usual spot on. I'll add that I found myself laughing pretty hard a few times as well. Spoiler alert in 3, 2, 1…the hidden security cam footage at the beginning was hilarious!


TOTALLY agree, that scene along with the "pink panther" theme music pretty much queued me into the fact that the movie wasn't taking itself too seriously.


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

Okay... couple of things here.

#1) Thanks for taking the time to review this puppy. The reviews you guys take the time publish are great!

#2) I almost spit up my iced tea, fell out of a chair, and witnessed the world burn to a crisp when I read the movie title "Battleship" and scanned down to see a score in the 90's! I will admit - up front - I've never seen the movie myself. I've only read the bad reviews... and just last night I read in the most recent Time magazine that the movie had cost roughly $200 million and only made roughly $57 million at the box office? That combined with the reviews led me to believe that this was a Water World situation... one that I would ignore and only subject myself to for a few fleeting moments on a lazy saturday morning when it's gracing the airwaves of TBS! ;-)

#3) Based on your review, I'm all over this movie.

LOL... thanks for the review. Time to crank it!!!


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

I watched this last night, enjoyed it more than I thought I would have. The LFE was strong but I did not seem to think it was as good as you said Mike? Jeff, how did you find the LFE? Transformers was and is still better IMO.


----------



## Mike Edwards

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*



27dnast said:


> Okay... couple of things here.
> 
> #1) Thanks for taking the time to review this puppy. The reviews you guys take the time publish are great!
> 
> #2) I almost spit up my iced tea, fell out of a chair, and witnessed the world burn to a crisp when I read the movie title "Battleship" and scanned down to see a score in the 90's! I will admit - up front - I've never seen the movie myself. I've only read the bad reviews... and just last night I read in the most recent Time magazine that the movie had cost roughly $200 million and only made roughly $57 million at the box office? That combined with the reviews led me to believe that this was a Water World situation... one that I would ignore and only subject myself to for a few fleeting moments on a lazy saturday morning when it's gracing the airwaves of TBS! ;-)
> 
> #3) Based on your review, I'm all over this movie.
> 
> LOL... thanks for the review. Time to crank it!!!


LOL, that 90% score was just a TAD boosted by the absolutely INSANE audio/video scores coupled with a solid set of extras. While the film isn't exactly the next Citizen Kane as I said, it's most DEFINITELY worth it just for the eye/ear candy


----------



## JBrax

As Mike said don't take it seriously and sit back and enjoy it for what it is. Mindless entertainment with amazing picture quality and transformers like audio. Hilarious at times also.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> I watched this last night, enjoyed it more than I thought I would have. The LFE was strong but I did not seem to think it was as good as you said Mike? Jeff, how did you find the LFE? Transformers was and is still better IMO.


LFE wasn't quite up to par with the usual favorites but I found the audio overall to be on par with TDOM. If I was to demo I would still side with TDOM but Battleship isn't far off.


----------



## Mike Edwards

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

agreed, my reasons' for putting it on PAR with Transformers 3 is because there are times that TF3 becomes a little TOO bassy while Battleships while being REALLY heavy in the LFE region never overstayed it's welcome like I experienced in TF3. kinda a "balancing" act with the two movies. flaws in one were matched positives in the other and vice versa


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

Agreed, the surround channels were used a ton in this movie. The picture quality was perfect also.
I also loved the security camera bit :rofl:


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*



Mike Edwards said:


> LOL, that 90% score was just a TAD boosted by the absolutely INSANE audio/video scores coupled with a solid set of extras. While the film isn't exactly the next Citizen Kane as I said, it's most DEFINITELY worth it just for the eye/ear candy


I am all over this... I'm imagining this to be an Independence Day type of flick?

I have a few buddies that haven't watched a movie in my cave... I'm guessing this is a good one to do that with?


----------



## Mike Edwards

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*



27dnast said:


> I am all over this... I'm imagining this to be an Independence Day type of flick?
> 
> I have a few buddies that haven't watched a movie in my cave... I'm guessing this is a good one to do that with?


oh yeah, got a bit of ID4 feeling to it as well. good man cave movie where you can watch things get blown to bits


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

Defiantly! Lots of good entertainment value in this movie. Plenty of holes in the plot if your in the navy you wont like some of the ideas LOL but fun none the less.


----------



## JBrax

Total man cave blow stuff up movie!


----------



## informel

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks for the review Mike
I watched it last week and your review and suggestions are right on the money, 
i.e. put your brain to off and enjoy the video and the sound.

Sure the movie does not make sense at times, like they only fire at ships that shoot at them, they should have cleaned up every ships that where inside their protected area...

but as you said "trun your brain off and enjoy"


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks for the review Mike! :T

I will have to get the movie for two reasons - sounds to be a great HT-type workout flick as well as I have never seen this many replies so fast to a review!


----------



## sparkymt

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks for the review. I will have to check this movie out. So far I have agreed with your past reviews.


----------



## Prof.

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

I watched this movie last night and WOW!!! talk about in your face sound!! I found myself having to keep turning the volume down for fear of blowing by speakers!!
In the end I found myself just listening the sound effects and not even concentrating on the movie..
As everyone has said, you have to leave your brain at the door, otherwise you'll just pick it to bits..
Just a fun sci-fi movie with great sound and image..


----------



## tripplej

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

You know I would have never thought to get this movie. When it came to the theater everybody was saying how bad it was. But, here, when reading everybody's comments, it has changed my opinion and I will have to rent it. I will have to give this movie a second chance and check the sound as mentioned above and take the movie aspect with the grain of salt. lol 

Thanks for all the comments and the review.


----------



## pharoah

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

awesome review!i have been reading reviews here for a long time now.i buy alot of movies based on the reviews here.i do have a thing for movies with a lot of lfe.


----------



## ericzim

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

I swore off a theater viewing of this one and opted for a home viewing and couldn't agree more on the review, well worth it.


----------



## smurphy522

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

Was going to rent this but luckily Redbox was out of it. Bought the BR on sale and I am better off. My son and I thoroughly enjoyed it! Definitely a keeper and repeat for the Demo worthy scenes.

Rihanna has no business in a movie or show business in general. I really hope this is the last we see of her acting "abilities"

They were lucky that the Battleship was armed and ready; being that it was a museum of sorts.


----------



## rubbersoul

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks for the review.:wave:
I have to check this movie and buy your review it seems like a bang bang shoot them up fun movie...sometimes that what the brain needs.

BTW...Your first paragraph in the Summary was a riot I almost choke on Duvall....hahaha:bigsmile:


----------



## bxbigpipi

I will be picking up this movie soon. I have never seen it but I think I'm going to enjoy it alot. Looking forward to the great picture and audio quality I've been hearing.


----------



## ozar

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

My copy is on the way... and I'm very much looking forward to the video/audio aspect of this one! 

Thanks for the review, Mike!


----------



## Dwight Angus

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

Like so many others I have held off seeing this movie due to reviews. Based on the above high quality video/audio comments its worth a look.


----------



## ozar

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

Saw this one last night.

While the movie probably won't be winning any awards, the audio and video were certainly worthy of a bit of my time.


----------



## NBPk402

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

I watched it the other night and the movie was better than I though but still not one to go out and buy IMO. Video and audio were good though.


----------



## musikpirate

I just finished watching it and didn't think it was half bad. Although I went into it not expecting much. The video and audio were spot on to the review. So that was a good treat. That's actually the reason I bought it.


----------



## bgarcia17

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

This review was a bit surprising, but you hit all the right buttons. I'm buying it as soon as I can.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

*Re: Battleship - Blu-Ray Review*

This movie is great from an eye candy perspective... Noo not Riana :doh: The special effects is what I'm referring to  The soundtrack however gave me mixed feelings. There was excellent use of the surrounds but I felt the bass was very anemic for this genre. The "Hunger Games" had better bass then this flick. I expected to have paintings falling off my walls but it just was not the case. Its too bad because this flick had real potential to be a top notch demo material.


----------



## Todd Anderson

So.. gave this one a spin. I think the review was spot on. While I think the bass _could_ have hit a little harder at times, the overall bass effect was generally well done.

The images in this movie were jaw-dropping amazing.

Story... meh... so-so... but, let's be honest, folks: That's really not why we're watching this one! :devil:


----------



## Sonnie

Sounds like another one I need to add to the library. 

And really? You don't think Rihanna has a good voice? I don't own her music, but I like a couple of her songs.


----------



## Savjac

I too watched this movie based on Mike's review and I was pleasantly surprised. I had a good time and it was great stupid fun. A sonic and aural delight indeed. 

Thanks Mike


----------



## Kenobi

Enjoyed this movie more than the bad press had me expecting. Great action flick overall and visually stunning.


----------

